# Envionmentally Friendly Game Cases....



## -Aaron (Dec 24, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













</div>
<big>*<big>WHAT HAVE THEY DONE.</big>*</big>


----------



## Zilgun (Dec 24, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Horus (Dec 24, 2009)

Pretty


----------



## kierraaa- (Dec 24, 2009)

It's creative


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 24, 2009)

Luvbun said:
			
		

> It's creative


But...they poked holes in them. Therefore, if, let's say, we put them in our bags, there's a chance that our discs might get scratched ;-;


----------



## Zilgun (Dec 24, 2009)

The heck....


----------



## Zex (Dec 24, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Luvbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nahhh.. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 25, 2009)

It doesn't affect it, trust me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm confused about this whole thing. I've yet to see cases like this in stores. Are they out yet? And will they be replacing _all_ cases, so you won't have a choice?


----------



## [Nook] (Dec 25, 2009)

I make my own cases.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 27, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm confused about this whole thing. I've yet to see cases like this in stores. Are they out yet? And will they be replacing _all_ cases, so you won't have a choice?


Yes. They'll be replacing every case with these. In fact, they've already started. Modern Warfare 2 had it, Left 4 Dead 2 had it and Assassin's Creed 2 had it. The ones for the Wii will start from Final Fantasy Crystal Bearers.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! ;__________;


----------



## Conor (Dec 27, 2009)

It doesn't really bother me tbh, they still do what they're meant to.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

******ry.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 27, 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOO Why!!??


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 27, 2009)

Go green.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 27, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Go green.


Yarly.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

Well they already did this to DVDs, so it was only a matter of time before it passed onto games.


----------



## soccerfan456 (Dec 27, 2009)

Er.... I really fail to see the downside of this?


----------



## AndyB (Dec 27, 2009)

NEVER! I shall continue to use cases made of seals and the icecaps


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> ******ry.


i r offend.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 27, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Rockman for you.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 27, 2009)

soccerfan456 said:
			
		

> Er.... I really fail to see the downside of this?


You're not the only one.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 27, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> soccerfan456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second... err third that!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 27, 2009)

Nixie said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and I fourth it.


There really isn't a problem with these cases other than them being a bit thinner than the ones before.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> It doesn't really bother me tbh, they still do what they're meant to.


Until they break because certain family members can't put *censored.2.0* up.


----------



## Pear (Dec 27, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fifth the motion.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 27, 2009)

Wait, are these so you can recycle them or something? Why would I throw away game cases, the games are discs not cartridges.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 27, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Wait, are these so you can recycle them or something? Why would I throw away game cases, the games are discs not cartridges.


"The lighter, thinner cases from manufacturer Viva Group are becoming the new Xbox 360 game case standard. And don't be surprised to see Nintendo and Sony follow suit, as game cases use less material, reduce their shipping weight and conserve resources."-Kotaku


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 27, 2009)

I like environmentally friendly things, especially when it doesn't impact the consumer all that much like with these cases. ^^ I mean if you're worried about your game getting damaged in 'em you might be putting them in situations that might be slightly perilous even with the old cases.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 27, 2009)

I was wondering what that was, my little bro got SvR10, and the case was like that.


----------

